# Project breaker-window felts



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Well as a lot of you know I have taken a 65 Tempest and resto modded it to something unique- I have run into a brick wall with what I thought was parts I had already-WINDOW FELTS-sweepers, fuzzies call them what you will but I cannot find them for a Tempest hardtop- I already had a set for a 65 GTO thinking that they would snap right in- nope, so I ordered another set that was advertised as fitting GTO,Lemans and Tempest hardtop -no dice- then I contacted Legendary and they had a set listed on their website to fit a Tempest hardtop- ordered them and they said 4 weeks- which turned into 10 and then a response from customer service that they had " no Idea when they would be ready" thanks guys. I was then directed to Performance Years where listed on their web site is a set of 65 Pontiac Tempest Hardtop window felts-" will not work on SEDAN- I get those in the mail and it says SEDAN right on the box- I call them up and turns out their website is BACKWARDS should read SEDAN ONLY. SO does ANYONE know of a manufactuer that makes these ( it is NOT PUI) or does anyone have a set that I can send to PUI so they can copy them?? Any help greatly appreciated.
The difference is the beltline molding( that the GTO has) and where and how the felts are secured to the door


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Window fuzzies are a nightmare. i don't think anyone makes "the right ones". I will do some research and see what I find out. You want-inner and outer fuzzies for a 65 tempest HT-correct?:confused Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Another idea....if what you need dosen't exist, can you put GTO beltline moldings on your car and then use the available products??? :willy:


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I can, but the beltline moldings are SPENDY, no one repos them and a set that needs work is 250-300,and I have decided to not run the wheel well moldings or the drip rail molding so I really dont want the beltline molding anyway --I actually only need the outer felts the inners fit fine


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I know what you mean....$200 to polish my beltlines for the 67. I heard performance years is now reproing beltlines for non-convertable 66-67 GTO. Maybe 65 also ?:cheers


----------

